# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوال در رابطه با چند رشته ی مهندسی

## hamishe.gham

سلام دوستان میخواستم اطلاعاتی در مورد رشته های مهندسی مواد، مهندسی ایمنی و مهندسی پلیمر بدست بیارم

اینکه اوضاع استخدامشون و درآمدشون چطوره معمولا توی چه شرکت هایی استخدام میشن کدوم دانشگاه ها توی این رشته ها سطح بالاتری دارن و ....

ممنون میشم اگر دوستان اطلاعاتی خودشون دارن به اشتراک بزارن وگرنه مطالبی رو که توی گوگل هست خودم خوندم

تشکر

----------


## hamishe.gham

یا آوری .....

----------


## No Name

سلام

مهندسی مواد با پلیمر تو قسمت نانو اشتراک داره یعنی مثلا اگر به رشته پلیمر علاقه داری ولی مواد میخونی , تو ارشد نانو مواد رو بخونی که یه جورایی مرتبط با رشته پلیمر هم هست..البته یه مقدار زحمت داره ( اگر میخوای مهندس اینکاره بشی)
تو کارشناسی تقربیا مواد علم و صنعت خیلی قویه ایضا تهران و شریف ( پلی تکنینیک و خواجه بعداز این 3 دانشگاه هستن)
توی ارشد  و دکترا سرامیک علم وصنعت (از زیرشاخه های مواد) حرف اول در کشور رو میزنه..... 
برای ادامه تحصیل در رشته نانو مواد در مقطع دکترا بهترین دانشگاه شریف هستش

----------


## hamishe.gham

> سلام
> 
> مهندسی مواد با پلیمر تو قسمت نانو اشتراک داره یعنی مثلا اگر به رشته پلیمر علاقه داری ولی مواد میخونی , تو ارشد نانو مواد رو بخونی که یه جورایی مرتبط با رشته پلیمر هم هست..البته یه مقدار زحمت داره ( اگر میخوای مهندس اینکاره بشی)
> تو کارشناسی تقربیا مواد علم و صنعت خیلی قویه ایضا تهران و شریف ( پلی تکنینیک و خواجه بعداز این 3 دانشگاه هستن)
> توی ارشد  و دکترا سرامیک علم وصنعت (از زیرشاخه های مواد) حرف اول در کشور رو میزنه..... 
> برای ادامه تحصیل در رشته نانو مواد در مقطع دکترا بهترین دانشگاه شریف هستش



خیلی خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز

ممنون میشم اگر در مورد وضعیت شغلی و استخدام و درآمد رشته ی مواد هم توضیحاتی بدید (همچین اگر در مورد رشته ی پلیمر اطلاع دارید)

و اینکه سطح دانشگاه های شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان چطوره توی این رشته ها؟

----------


## No Name

> خیلی خیلی ممنون دوست عزیز
> 
> ممنون میشم اگر در مورد وضعیت شغلی و استخدام و درآمد رشته ی مواد هم توضیحاتی بدید (همچین اگر در مورد رشته ی پلیمر اطلاع دارید)
> 
> و اینکه سطح دانشگاه های شیراز و صنعتی اصفهان چطوره توی این رشته ها؟


رشته مواد حالت 0 یا 100 داره 
یعنی اگر تو کارت آدم کار درستیی باشی همه جا کار واست هست از کار های دولتی (مثل سپاه  و _و فکر کنم_ جاهایی مثل عسلویه و حتی هسته ای) گرفته تا کوره های اطرف تهران ولی اگر بخوای شل بگیری تقریبا هیچی 
(ولی مثلا این مورد برای رشته نرم افزار صدق نمیکنی....شما تو هر درجه ای باشی کار برات هست)

من در مورد دانشگاه شیراز چیزی نمیدونم ولی صنعتی اصفهان ( باتوجه وجود ذوب آهن که تو این شهره) یه گزینه خیلی خوب محسوب میشه.....طوری که شما عمرا بیکار بمونی....

----------


## hamishe.gham

> رشته مواد حالت 0 یا 100 داره 
> یعنی اگر تو کارت آدم کار درستیی باشی همه جا کار واست هست از کار های دولتی (مثل سپاه  و _و فکر کنم_ جاهایی مثل عسلویه و حتی هسته ای) گرفته تا کوره های اطرف تهران ولی اگر بخوای شل بگیری تقریبا هیچی 
> (ولی مثلا این مورد برای رشته نرم افزار صدق نمیکنی....شما تو هر درجه ای باشی کار برات هست)
> 
> من در مورد دانشگاه شیراز چیزی نمیدونم ولی صنعتی اصفهان ( باتوجه وجود ذوب آهن که تو این شهره) یه گزینه خیلی خوب محسوب میشه.....طوری که شما عمرا بیکار بمونی....


خیلی متشکرم

دوستان دیگه هم اگر اطلاعاتی دارن ممنون میشم به اشتراک بگذارن

----------


## elahee

منم متالوژی میخام بنظرتون رشته ی مناسبی هست برا یه خانوم ؟

----------


## No Name

> منم متالوژی میخام بنظرتون رشته ی مناسبی هست برا یه خانوم ؟


سلام
شاخه صنعتی و استخراجی نه اصلا ولی شاخه سرامیک تا یه حدی

----------

